

Discussing the usefulness of a BIOS password as security measure - ihackforfun
http://www.ihackforfun.eu/index.php?title=using-a-bios-password-as

======
k33l0r
I've seen BIOS implementations where you could bypass the BIOS password simply
by entering an incorrect password three times. Very useful...

